# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Get Engaged - Deal or No Deal

## alan45

Tree surgeon Eddie Moores, 23, gets down on one knee to Sarah Mills in dramatic scenes to be shown on Monday. 




It comes after Eddie tells host Noel Edmonds that marriage is on the cards if he lands the Â£250,000 jackpot. 
And in an unexpected twist, the usually hard-nosed banker plays Cupid by offering to up his offer if Eddie pops the question. 

Realising that Eddie is about to propose, Noel, leads the couple to the centre of the studio. 
In a spur-of-the-moment speech, Eddie tells his girlfriend: "Sarah Mills, you are my soulmate, the love of my life, my best friend and I want to spend the rest of my life with you. Will you marry me princess?" 
Sarah, 21, who is training to be a teacher, bursts into tears before replying: "Of course I will!" 
The crowd cheer and whistle as the romantic pair then share a kiss. 
An insider at the Channel 4 gameshow said: "Everyone was on tenterhooks when the banker upped his offer. 
"But no one thought Eddie would actually pop the question. It was edge of your seat stuff. 
"Noel is soppy at heart. After it happened he congratulated them and looked absolutely chuffed." 




The pair, from Stoke-On-Trent, are the first ever to get engaged on Deal Or No Deal. 


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0g4lPvm7C

----------

